# tern p24 vs montague x50



## raggydoll (6 Sep 2013)

both around the £500 mark.
which is best in terms of quality?
just gonna be for sticking in the car to cycle the last bit to work and back and take to my local windfarm for a little bit of offroading but nothing major.

tern p24
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/tern/joe-p24-2013-folding-bike-ec032586

montague x50
http://www.montaguebikes.com/swissbike-x50-mountain-folding-bikes.html

Evans also have the tern c21
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/tern/joe-c21-2013-folding-bike-ec032588
and d24
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/tern/joe-d24-2013-folding-bike-ec032587

but they don't look as good quality.

Alternatively would be one of the smaller terns for just getting to work and back..

http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/bikes/folding-bikes
Any thoughts?


----------



## seadragonpisces (6 Sep 2013)

Not really a fan of Montague, seem a bit bulky and a faff. Tern generally expected to be better quality and I guess smaller and easier to handle/fold.

Personally of your choices I would go for the Tern but if you don’t mind a 2nd hand bike get a Dahon Jetstream P8, can take off-road pretty well and folds ok, decent quality but not the lightest but am sure neither is the Montague.
Too many to choose from with regards to folding bikes, but good luck in your search


----------



## raggydoll (6 Sep 2013)

Cheers, if tern are generally regarded as better quality I'll check out the p24.

Where's the best place for 2nd hand?
i haven't had much luck on ebay or gumtree.


----------



## seadragonpisces (6 Sep 2013)

There are other sites like Pinkbike I think, Goinggoingbike I think its called and a couple of others. I guess ebay would be the best of a not so great choice of options for 2nd hand bike purchases .

I guess see what works for you and take it from there. If you don’t mind something colourful/ singlespeed and has £200 increase in price then go for a Kansi F20 bike, that’s a bit different (maybe not as practical though :-) ), or anything else in their range. I think the reviews on Kansi are pretty good and they look similar to the Dahon/Terns anyway.

PS: Check out the CH White website, they sell Dahon ( Dahon sort of linked to Tern, but not, someone else can tell you the whole story of the family) but CH white have some decent bikes to choose from and also make some custom bikes for not a massive cost, so you might find something on there that will suit your taste and your pocket.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (14 Sep 2013)

I picked up a Tern Joe D24 a few weeks ago (from eBay less than 1/2 price and only a few months old) after looking at Montague and Dahon as I wanted a 26 inch wheel folder. I have found it to be a fantastic bike, and once unfolded feels like a "normal" bike to ride with no creaks or groans, and I am a large guy (5ft 11ins and overweight - 18 stone).
It has Schwalbe Big Apple tyres as the stock ones weren't very good and the saddle was changed for a Specialised Body Geometry one as the stock one was like a plank and so uncomfortable it was untrue.
I have only used it on road and on canal paths etc, and it has been excellent. I haven't had it properly off road so cannot comment on its attributes in that environment.


----------



## Kies (9 Oct 2013)

http://tomsbiketrip.com/folding-touring-with-the-tern-link-p24h-possible-practical-really/
reading this has really swayed me towards the Tern P24 on c2w scheme. will probably throw in some panniers, as the plan is 5 miles to station - train to Paddington and then cycle around for work (3 - 10 miles depending on location)reverse for the commute home. 24 gears,dynamo and lights, and half the price of a Brompton (i still like bromptons btw), has got me seriously interested


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (19 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> http://tomsbiketrip.com/folding-touring-with-the-tern-link-p24h-possible-practical-really/
> reading this has really swayed me towards the Tern P24 on c2w scheme. will probably throw in some panniers, as the plan is 5 miles to station - train to Paddington and then cycle around for work (3 - 10 miles depending on location)reverse for the commute home. 24 gears,dynamo and lights, and half the price of a Brompton (i still like bromptons btw), has got me seriously interested


Go for it! Now using my D24 for an 8 mile each way commute in a very rural area. Its doing the job admirably. Using the Tern only 3 days though as the first commute of the week and the last are both over 120 miles and I put the bike in the car for those - I know I am wimping out!


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks dave - you will have seen the thread i have started ( my folding adventure) in my search for a folder. The p24h is a strong contender


----------



## Nanana99 (9 Mar 2019)

I have Tern Node D16... ride 12-20 miles typically— love it! 
But considering getting a folding bike with fullsize wheels and for longer distances— 20-100 mile rides— 
Anyone have opinions on Tern Eclipse P20 vs Eclipse D22 vs Montague Navigator (or alternatively Montague FIT)... ?


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Mar 2019)

If that's the one with 24 inch wheels, I'd just ride that.
I'm not sure that 24" wheels are noticeably worse than 26". But then, I've done a ten-day tour on a Brompton!


----------



## tds101 (14 Mar 2019)

Honestly, I think a Tern Node is more than sufficient when it comes to wheel size. Especially since it's considered a full fledged commuter bike. It would work wonderfully for longer rides,...all it needs is a rack and good lighting (I believe it already has fenders installed?),... I suggested the TernJoeP24 in another thread to you,...but your current bike only needs a few upgrades to be 100% touring ready.


----------



## alicat (15 Mar 2019)

Welcome @Nanana99. This thread is over five years old. Maybe start a new thread with links to the bikes you are looking at and you will get a better response.


----------



## Nanana99 (5 May 2019)

tds101 said:


> Honestly, I think a Tern Node is more than sufficient when it comes to wheel size. Especially since it's considered a full fledged commuter bike. It would work wonderfully for longer rides,...all it needs is a rack and good lighting (I believe it already has fenders installed?),... I suggested the TernJoeP24 in another thread to you,...but your current bike only needs a few upgrades to be 100% touring ready.





TheDoctor said:


> If that's the one with 24 inch wheels, I'd just ride that.
> I'm not sure that 24" wheels are noticeably worse than 26". But then, I've done a ten-day tour on a Brompton!



Love the Brompton too... that’s what I thought I was going to get... so smart... but opted for Tern as I live in area with some steep hills and wanted more gears than available on Brompton (and better price )... found a good deal on a slightly used Joe, with bigger and fatter tires— so I can more comfortably do some of the bumpier, unpaved canal trails around here— have put 150 miles on it already— it is lovely!


----------

